# New Games



## Panther88 (Jan 8, 2021)

Welcome to bubble shooter ! Bubble Shooter is a game that may appear simple at first glance, but, before long, you realize that you have been playing for quite a while. That is because, even though the concept is simple, the more you play, the more you start analyzing your moves as you look to keep reaching higher scores and play for longer and longer. Simply put, Bubble Shooter offers a nice blend of being relaxing while also serving as a good brain workout. This game is sort of a cross between Connect Four and Tetris. You need to connect three in this case, and you send your balls upwards as opposed to Tetris, where the blocks come down towards you, but, otherwise, the similarities between those two games with this one are there.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2021)

Εμ, βέβαια. Άμα φτιάχνεις ολόκληρη ενότητα με το όνομα «Playground», έχει άδικο ο άλλος να έρθει να διαφημίσει το παιχνίδι του; Τώρα, κανονικά, θα έπρεπε να το σβήσω το παραπάνω σαν σπαμεριά, αλλά λέω να το αφήσω για λίγο. Εγώ έπαιζα κάποτε Tetris και πασιέντζα στον υπολογιστή μου, αλλά ήρθε μετά το ίντερνετ και βρήκα καλύτερους τρόπους να χάνω την ώρα μου.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 8, 2021)

Και ναρκαλιευτή! Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ πότε σταμάτησα να παίζω, ούτε καν στο περίπου.


----------



## sarant (Jan 9, 2021)

Ενα ωραίο θέμα θα ήταν ποια παιχνίδια παίζετε πχ στο κινητό, αν παίζετε.
Εγω παίζω Word Blitz μετά μανίας.


----------

